# Nafb aquarium center super special



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Sale starts friday feb 28th 2014 till sunday mar 2nd 2014

all regular priced chiclids $6.99. This weekend only $4.99 each

red zebra
red empress
red eye golden nyassa peacock
red blotch
yellow lab
kenyi
yellow nyassa peacock
livingstoni
bumble bee
chipokea
snow white
bi color mavlana
exaperatus
compressicep
acei
venustus
albino auratus
red fin borlyei 

large asst guppies $2.88 each buy 1 get 1 free

large asst molly 2 for $4.99

large asst platys 2 for $3.99

asst swordtails 2 for $4.99


red tail shark $4.99 each buy 1 get 1 free
rainbow shark $4.99 each buy 1 get 1 free
albino rainbow shark $4.99 each buy 1 get 1 free

kribensis $2.99 each

serpae tetra $1.99 each or 10 for $15

large black vail angel $9.99

nafb aquarium center 
2260 kingston road
scarborough, on
m1n 1t9

tel:416-267-7252

hours of operation 
mon to fri 11am to 8pm
sat 10am to 5pm
sun 11am to 4pm


----------

